# Jeffs rub.



## big bass (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm considering buying Jeff's rub recipe, however, wondering how much sugar it contains. The wife is diabetic and can't have sugar. 

If it's a small amount I can sub with an artificial sweetener but I'd hate to buy and not be able to use it because it calls for sugar plus brown sugar etc.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 9, 2016)

Jeff included two rubs when I purchased the recipe from him a month ago. One of them is sugar-based and is good where you want to create a bark. The other doesn't have any sugar whatsoever and is good for things like trip-tip. Both of them are very, very good, as is his BBQ recipe. I do not regret my purchase at all.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2016)

You can also adjust or sub out the Sugar. Equal is no good when heated above 200°F, breaks down, but Splenda and Truvia (Stevia) is fine, Splenda can be substituted 1 to 1 in the recipe. For Truvia use 1/4 teaspoon per Tablespoon of Sugar. Both brands make Brown Sugar substitutes...JJ


----------



## stillsandgrills (Jan 10, 2016)

Has anybody tries splenda and how did it work out for you?


----------



## joe black (Jan 10, 2016)

I have never used a sugar substitute in a rub.  I don't see any reason that it wouldn't work.  Why don't you PM Jeff and ask him what he thinks or what he has done.  I would definitely be interested as Im sure others would too.


----------



## big bass (Jan 10, 2016)

We use stevia so that will work. Thnx guys.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 10, 2016)

I did a little quick research. While there are many sugar substitutes that can withstand the heat of cooking, none of them will caramelize. Caramelization is one of the primary reasons you have sugar in these various rubs and BBQ sauces used _during _the cooking process. The FAQ on the Stevia page confirms that it will not caramelize when heated:

http://www.stevia.com/Stevia_article/Questions_Answers_about_Stevia/2269

From that link: _"Stevia does not caramelize as sugar does. Meringues may also be difficult since Stevia does not brown or crystalize as sugar does."_


----------



## big bass (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm not super concerned with the carmelization as I am the flavor. I decided I'll give it a try. I'll post a thread on the results in a week or so. Thanks again for the input


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 12, 2016)

johnmeyer said:


> I did a little quick research. While there are many sugar substitutes that can withstand the heat of cooking, none of them will caramelize. Caramelization is one of the primary reasons you have sugar in these various rubs and BBQ sauces used _during _the cooking process. The FAQ on the Stevia page confirms that it will not caramelize when heated:
> 
> http://www.stevia.com/Stevia_article/Questions_Answers_about_Stevia/2269
> 
> From that link: _"Stevia does not caramelize as sugar does. Meringues may also be difficult since Stevia does not brown or crystalize as sugar does."_


John, this is good info but Caramelization of sugar happens at 340°F. This is never a factor or concern with the Low and Slow 225 to 275°F smoking most of us do. What happens with getting a great Bark is a combination of the Maillard Reaction, happens quickly over 300° but still happens slowly at 200°F or higher, and the Polymerization of the surface proteins, together giving that crunch and a ton of flavor. Sugar in the Rub also adds to the flavor so a sugar substitute will do the job just fine. Now BBQ Sauce is a different story. A sweet sauce does taste better after caramelization on a hot grill so I agree 100% that regular Stevia won't caramelize and give the same taste.  Stevia Brown Sugar however, will caramelize because it is a blend and contains some brown sugar...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2016)

Great answer JJ. You are truly a food scientist.


----------



## 2angelsbbq (Jan 12, 2016)

Well the stevia brown sugar is good news.  I don't use white sugar in my sauces.  But.   I do use a good amount of molasses.  Wonder if there is a sub for that?

Rain


----------

